# 08 Haunt Video... Best yet!



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is the video of my haunt last night. Best year ever! Enjoy.
This is the link http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/Video/Halloween08.mov

YouTube may still be processing the vid
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfSmE4gfR-Q[/nomedia]


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL! Great fun! I loved the comments at the end too.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol that's great. The best reactions are the ones that get scared, but then have a genuine, big laugh afterwards. Congrats. I also get a kick out of the people who approach slowly with apprehension because their spidey sense is tingling.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That does rock!...


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like you had a busy night. Everything looked great!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I was wiped out the next day. I busted my hump this year. I'm going thru Halloween withdrawal right now.


----------

